# American Chestnut tree



## NCTREE (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone know where I may find an american chestnut tree sapling for sale? I know it's probably a longshot but I really need to find one. Thanks Marc


----------



## Chud (Nov 18, 2011)

Have you contacted the Am Chestnut Foundation?


----------



## StevenBiars (Nov 21, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> Does anyone know where I may find an american chestnut tree sapling for sale? I know it's probably a longshot but I really need to find one. Thanks Marc



I found a fellow on ebay that sells seed and I think he'll send out live saplings as well if you ask him. The seller's username on ebay is kteaco.


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks i will have to check it out


----------

